# Lost It All



## speedre9 (May 23, 2016)

I hope this gets posted. I'm on a very iffy connection. I lost all my files in a system melt down and await a new computer and need some help. I have a Chinese TB6560 4 axis controller and I need to know what pin outs for Mach 3 are correct. I have information from three diferent sources that show three different results. Two are from the so called manual and one from a user. They show screen captures of the pertinebt Mach 3 pages and what is checked and enabled. I nee to know what they should look like so I can reconfigure my Mach 3 for my router. Can anyone help a melted down user????


----------



## JimDawson (May 24, 2016)

This is the best I could find. https://www.machsupport.com/forum/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=28804.0;attach=39636

Hope it helps
.
.


----------



## speedre9 (May 24, 2016)

I just configured my new computer, sadly it is Win 10. That link is only one of the ones I had found. The other shows similar images but says pin outs for X axis = direction as # 1, step as #16
Y axis = direction #7, step #14, and for Z axis = direction # 6, step #3. For the fourth axis A=direction #8, step #9. The other configure windows are the same. Well before I set my machine to work I need to know what is what. Is it o.k. to try each configuration?? Thanks so far.


----------



## JimDawson (May 24, 2016)

speedre9 said:


> Is it o.k. to try each configuration??




Sure, won't hurt a thing.  The worst case would be the wrong motor moves.  Just stay kind of near the E-stop switch when testing


----------



## Silverbullet (May 26, 2016)

Yupp, my ipad died and I think I lost all my pdfs with tons of parts breakdowns, im going to try a computer link and see if I can save them but I have great doubt it will work. Years of saving them shot. Must be away to get them out . Battery is total dead wont power up at all. Rant and rave dang blasted thing.


----------



## Randy803 (May 27, 2016)

Here is a Mach3 config for the China 3040 engraver it will work for the 3020 also.


----------



## Boswell (May 27, 2016)

While it will not help the current situation, you might look at "Second Copy" and a USB drive. Very easy to setup an almost continuous backup so this will not happen again.


----------



## Steve Shannon (May 28, 2016)

Silverbullet said:


> Yupp, my ipad died and I think I lost all my pdfs with tons of parts breakdowns, im going to try a computer link and see if I can save them but I have great doubt it will work. Years of saving them shot. Must be away to get them out . Battery is total dead wont power up at all. Rant and rave dang blasted thing.


Your iPad has non volatile memory, which isn't bothered by battery failures. An Apple Store can replace the battery, if that's all that's wrong, but if the battery was the only problem I would expect your iPad to power up when plugged into its charger. 
Were they documents you created or downloaded?


----------



## Boswell (May 28, 2016)

Boswell said:


> While it will not help the current situation, you might look at "Second Copy" and a USB drive. Very easy to setup an almost continuous backup so this will not happen again.


I guess I should have read more carefully that this was an iPad. I doubt Second Copy works on that.


----------

